# Dendrobates azureus profile sheet for review...



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Here you go guys and gals! I am really trying to stay out of the lounge (get myself in way too much trouble!), but want to really continue to enhance the site here as best as I can. This is the first of many profile sheets (and how to's) regarding dart frogs!

Pictures used that were not mine were given appropriate citation along with a paragraph that was used with permission (and cited as well). It was too well written for me to not use!

Let me know what you think!

*Poison Dart Frog Profile Sheet*
*Dendrobates Azures (Blue Azure)*










*Geographical Location:*
Dendrobates azureus is found only in the southernmost part of the South American country of Suriname in a region known as the Sipaliwini Savannah. (Brown, J. 2004)
Natural Habitat:

Dendrobates azureus usually live in small forest areas surrounded by the dry, prairie-like Sipaliwini Savannah at elevations from 315 to 430 m. However, the forest habitat of D. azureus is rather humid and warm with temperatures ranging from 70 to 80 degrees Fahrenheit (21.5 to 27 Celsius) during the day to 68-70 degrees Fahrenheit at night (20 to 21.5 Celsius). Dendrobates azureus prefers a dark, moist, humid environment, living only near moss-covered rocks and plant life where water can naturally pool for reproduction. It typically remains on the ground, but has been found above the ground at heights of up to 8-10 feet.

*Physical Charecteristics:*

Dendrobates azureus is brightly colored, and this coloration serves as a warning to would-be predators of its poisonous properties. The coloration of D. azureus is an azure-blue hue on the limbs, a sky-blue on its dorsal surface, and a darker blue on its ventral surface. An irregular pattern of dark blue and black spots of various sizes cover this background coloration with the majority of the spotting located on its back as well as head. The pattern of spots is unique to each frog and thus serves as a "fingerprint" to differentiate between individuals. Sometimes, the ventral surface of the body has a dark blue or black midbelly stripe. Its skin is generally smooth, but often portions of the posterior ventral surface and thighs have a granular texture. Dendrobates azureus has four toes per foot; each of which has a wide, flattened tip and a suction cup pad used to help it grip in the slippery environment it inhabits. This species is also characterized by its hunch-backed posture. (Durrell, 2001; Goin, Goin, and Zug, 1978; Hamlett, 2002; Oregon Zoo, 2002; Sandmeier, 2003; Silverstone, 1975)

Males and females are quite simular in appearance with the females being slightly bigger and having a more plump or chubby appearance. But this should not be used to sex your Dendrobates azureusas a well fed male could easily appear to be a female. When trying to identify the males from the females, the best way to do this is by looking at the foot-pads of the frog. The males have heart shaped pads where the female's are round. This identification technique cannot be used successfully until the frog reaches sexual maturity (approximatley 1 year of age).

*Developmental Stages:*










We are all familiar with the metamorphasis that a frog goes through and Dendrobates azureus is no exception. This cycle begins as an egg, then tadpole, a legged tadpole, and then the tail is absorbed and the development as an adult begins. The incubation period for the egg phase is around 14-18 days and the tadpole metamorphis takes about 10-12 weeks. The adult development process to sexual maturity takes about one year. This does not guarentee breeding, but Dendrobates azureus is sexually mature at one year.

* Life Span (Wild and Captive Bred):*

The lifespan of Dendrobates azureus is about 3-5 years in the wild. In captivity it is known to live on average about 7-9 years, and can survive for up to 12 years with proper husbandry.

*Food (Wild and Captive):*

In the wild, Dendrobates azureus will truly eat any insect that is able to fit into its mouth. Spiders, ants, beetles, worms, etc. will all fall prey to the dart frog if it is small enough.

In captivity the main food sourse is the fruit fly (Wingless Drosophila Melanogastor or Wingless Drosophila Hydei) which is easily cultivated using a start up culture. They also will eat pinhead crickets (bought at your local pet store) or spring tails (which can be purchased and cultivated right in the tank with the dart frog!)









Aquarium Springtails - *© 2000-2003 © Hopkin, S.

*Is the Dendrobates Azureus Poisonous?*

This is often a concern of those that are looking at getting into the poison dart frog hobby&#8230;they are, after all, called "Poison Dart Frogs" The poison that comes from the dart frog (such as Dendrobates azureus) is thought to be lipophilic alkaloids. There is over 200 micrograms of poison in each dart frog (on average) and it would only take 2-6 micrograms to kill a full grown human. This fact is enough to make any hobbiest a little nervous.

For some reason, Dendrobates azureus (and any other captive born poison dart frogs) do not produce the deadly lipophilic alkaloid. It is believed that the poison is obtained from an item in the diet (it is thought to be from a spicies of ant) when in the wild. This food item is not avaliable to the captive born frog, so the poison is not produced.

*WARNING:* It is the practice of Piranha-Fury to encourage saftey in every area possible. For this reason&#8230;it is advised that the owner handle each and every species of poison dart frog as if it were poisonous. While captive born poison dart frogs do not produce the lipophilic alkaloid, it is unknown when the wild caught poison dart frog ceases to produce this lipophilic alkaloid. So never assume that it is safe to handle your poison dart frog.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> *Poison Dart Frog Profile Sheet*
> *Dendrobates azureus (Blue Azure)*
> 
> 
> ...


Edits in italics...Jeff, I don't think that you can actually borrow paragraphs from others without their express permission (as it is really plagiarism). Hope this helps!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Edits in italics...Jeff, I don't think that you can actually borrow paragraphs from others without their express permission (as it is really plagiarism). Hope this helps!


Thanks Chili!

I have permission from the author







He gave me the credit line...but you can use anything you want as long as you give credit to the writing from the original author.



> Plagiarism is the practice of (dishonestly) claiming or implying original authorship of material which one has not actually created, such as when a person incorporates material from someone else's work into his own work without attributing it.. The United States of America Office of Research Integrity defined plagiarism as "the appropriation of another person's idea, processes, results or words *without giving appropriate credit*."


Thanks for the edit! I apprecite it!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks very good.. Im deciding between those or a couple other species for the tank I am setting up right now.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Those look really nice, i want to get into some sort of reptile, and those just look really nice. Are they common in stores?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks guys for the input.

This is only meant to be a profile sheet on the Dendrobate Azures (the Bule Azures) but I am also working on a couple of "how to's" when it comes to their care and what not.

The Blues that you see here are very hardy little guys. If you take care of them, they live a good long time and are really forgiving in their care. They are also one of the largest (not the largest, but one of them) and they are the most brave. They come out all the time and are not afraid of movement and what not.

If anyone wants to get into PDF (poison dart frogs) this is the species that I would recommend them to start with. The hard part is that there are sooo many beautiful species out there you can get!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

They look like hopping candy.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> Thanks guys for the input.
> 
> This is only meant to be a profile sheet on the Dendrobate Azures (the Bule Azures) but I am also working on a couple of "how to's" when it comes to their care and what not.
> 
> ...


Are they expensive?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Are they expensive?


Well, that depends on what you consider expensive...

I got mine for about 30 bucks each...and I got 7 of them. Two did not live as they were really killed by the dominant male.

They can run you about 30-60 bucks each. The more you have the higher your percentages for a breeding group.

Then the set up of a 10g tank is going to run you about 50-60 bucks...and that is so it will look really nice and be done right.

From there you only need to invest in a fly cuture, and you can keep developing the cultures off of the one original, so there is no cost there other than the culture itself and that can be bought for cheap or made on your own.

Feel free to post any more questions you may have!

Jeffrey


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> Are they expensive?


Well, that depends on what you consider expensive...

I got mine for about 30 bucks each...and I got 7 of them. Two did not live as they were really killed by the dominant male.

They can run you about 30-60 bucks each. The more you have the higher your percentages for a breeding group.

Then the set up of a 10g tank is going to run you about 50-60 bucks...and that is so it will look really nice and be done right.

From there you only need to invest in a fly cuture, and you can keep developing the cultures off of the one original, so there is no cost there other than the culture itself and that can be bought for cheap or made on your own.

Feel free to post any more questions you may have!

Jeffrey
[/quote]

Thats great i actually have an extra ten gallon. What kind of things do i need? And how do u make a fly culture?


----------

